

A Better Telnet [Shameless Plug] - peter_l_downs
http://www.peterdowns.com/projects/tut.c.zip

======
peter_l_downs
Not sure about the guidelines here, but you can check out an overview of the
code at peterdowns.com/projects/. And yeah, I wrote this, but after searching
around for the past year for a telnet equivalent with a few simple features
like custom tab completion and up/down arrow history (like in bash) only to
come up dry I figured I should release it to see if anyone else wants to mess
with it.

